# 98 Altima Torque Converter



## pacherokee (Mar 25, 2007)

Can anyone tell me where the Torqur Converter Relay is. My torque converter seems to be stuck and I want to see if I can disconect it just to make sure thats my problem.


Thanks in advance


----------

